# Pigeons like a cuppa too ;-)



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

okay, another crazy question....
Podgy likes to drink my tea! Who would have thought? She truly is a kindred spirit  LOL. However - is it ok for her? Will she digest the milk? BTW, it is never too hot when I allow her to have a gulp so no worries with burning.

Thanks
Dana


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Dana, 


Some of my House Pigeons, or pre-release free flying ones also, and, just about all the Morning Doves I have had here, really liked to sneak up and sip from my Cup of Tea or Coffee when either had Half-&-Half in them.

Like you, I was careful to make sure it was tepid, if allowing them to do so, and, I would have to cover the Cup with a small paperback Book or Ash Tray or something if it was too hot yet, for fear I would turn away a moment, and, they would scald their little Mouths otherwise ( and they WOULD sneak up instantly when I would turn my back a moment, so one has to be careful! ) 


Colmbiformes are Lactose intlerant, and, probably would also have bad autoimmune responses to the Casein, but...as far as I have seen, a few ltittle sips now and then, would do no harm, and, the ones who seek it out, who really enjoy, it, obvisouly, for them, it is a real Treat, so...


The Doves and some of the Pigeons also really like good Dark Beers, such as Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout, Old Peculiar, Guiness, or the likes, and, within reason, a few sips will be perfectly fine for them to have, any time they like...and if anything, it would likely be good for them too.


Similarly, various individuals also like Scotch or Bourbon and Water, made to a mild strength, about as one would for a child, say or a light weight ( like me ).

They have about the same mL/k tolerance as a child or average person, so, a few sips is fine for them, and, they are not going to get crocked or anything.

Years ago, we used to make really good Hot Buttered Rums around this time of year, and, by golly if various of the lived-with-us Pgeons would not fly over, walk down my Arm, and want to be drinking them themselves, as I held the Mug.

Well, how could one refuse?

Lol...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

You know, Phil, that's an interesting idea about the spirits! Bet a tad of etoh would knock down more than a few bacteria.
Podgey's Mom, could you fix him his own little cup without milK? I'd love to see a pic of him drinking his spot of tea! Tea is such a healthy drink with all the antioxidants.


----------



## Riku540 (Nov 4, 2010)

I would actually like to try this; I feel bad as my doves have never had anything outside of seeds, millet and water.

I would really like to fix them up with some sort of "treat", but not sure what they can consume outside of that and want to be 1000% sure it's safe and not toxic for them.

Are there any particular kinds of tea that are safe for doves? Or other kinds of "treats" for that matter?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Dana -

The only 'safe' quantity of dairy products, and beverages containing caffeine or alcohol is none!



> The Doves and some of the Pigeons also really like good Dark Beers, such as Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout, Old Peculiar, Guiness, or the likes, and, within reason, *a few sips will be perfectly fine for them to have, any time they like...and if anything, it would likely be good for them too*.


If an individual chooses to ignore the weight of information on the web about foods & beverages toxic to birds, so be it, but it should *not* be suggested to others that it's OK to give in any amount, let alone that it may be beneficial 

We may think it's 'cute' if they seem to like certain things, but the welfare of the bird comes first.


----------



## Riku540 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for this... guess I won't be trying after all! Whatever gives my doves the longest and healthiest life!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

doveone52 said:


> You know, Phil, that's an interesting idea about the spirits! Bet a tad of etoh would knock down more than a few bacteria.
> Podgey's Mom, could you fix him his own little cup without milK? I'd love to see a pic of him drinking his spot of tea! Tea is such a healthy drink with all the antioxidants.


'Normal' tea is not a 'healthy' drink for birds, regardless of whether it is good or bad for humans. If it's decaffeinated, however, then it should not be toxic (unless anybody knows different). There are so-called teas which are specifically formulated as a health supplement for pigeons, of course.


----------



## Riku540 (Nov 4, 2010)

So decaf tea should be ok to try? I just want to give them something with a little flavor~

If not is there anything you can recommend as a treat beverage?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

John_D said:


> 'Normal' tea is not a 'healthy' drink for birds, regardless of whether it is good or bad for humans. If it's decaffeinated, however, then it should not be toxic (unless anybody knows different). There are so-called teas which are specifically formulated as a health supplement for pigeons, of course.


Didn't know that but duly noted!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Riku540 said:


> So decaf tea should be ok to try? I just want to give them something with a little flavor~
> 
> If not is there anything you can recommend as a treat beverage?


I think we need to remember that pigeons have far fewer taste buds than we do, so cannot experience the wide range - and the subtleties - of flavors that we can. Aroma may be a stronger factor for them than the 'details' of taste. Personally, I wouldn't see much point in giving them anything other than good ol' plain water. Not so say they shouldn't drink other (safe) liquids, of course, but food treats would probably more appreciated (ours come from every corner for small raw peanuts, sunflower kernels or extra hemp seeds, for example).


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

*Tea Totalling*

Woops - this was a beauty of a thread. Thanks for the advice *John*, duly noted. Podgy will be a 'tea totaller' from now on . I must say though *Phil*, you gave my hubby & I a good laugh with your suggestion of dark beers! 

*Riku540* - Podgy LOVES unsalted, raw peanuts - at the moment I am only giving her the crushed kind, found in the baking aisle of supermarkets. I am not sure if she is old enough yet for the whole ones, she is still only 3 months old (approx). Maybe someone can advise me on that one?? She liked peas for a while - the frozen ones, warmed up in a cup of hot water but hasn't wanted any recently - think she prefers the nuts. (so does my 2 year old son  - he calls them 'pea-butter', so when the treat box comes out - some for Podgy, some for Nathanael  - Ya gotta keep all the little critters happy!)
Regards,
Dana


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The peanuts we give our pigeons are small ones specifically selected for racing pigeons, and about the size of a dried pea. They would not be too big for a 3-month old pigeon that can manage the larger items in a pigeon mix. I don't know if they are a particular variety. We don't use the big peanuts which people put in bird feeders for small birds to nibble at. Sometimes we give crumbled/crushed peanuts from the pet store, but they really are a treat due to the cost


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Podgy's Mum said:


> okay, another crazy question....
> Podgy likes to drink my tea! Who would have thought? She truly is a kindred spirit  LOL. However - is it ok for her? Will she digest the milk? BTW, it is never too hot when I allow her to have a gulp so no worries with burning.
> 
> Thanks
> Dana


Better not turn your back on that pigeon, she might add an extra condiment to that tea.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I hate to admit it but we have a cockatoo that loves his coffee! Mind you its decaf & only slightly sugared!


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I think doves and pigeons are just really curious and if you have it, they want to see what it is because they're like the seagulls in "Finding Nemo": MINE! MINE! MINE! Maggie always wants my coffee but I don't let her have any, and I have to be quite the juggler to keep her out of it.


----------



## Kali Pidge (Jan 24, 2012)

*My pidgie likes coffee too!!!*

This was such a funny thread to see, as Kali really seems to enjoy having a few sips of my coffee too. Cracks me up. It really caught me off guard the first time she dove head first into my cup (it was lukewarm thank God). Laughed myself silly watching her take a few little sips and waddle away.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

John_D said:


> The only 'safe' quantity of dairy products, and beverages containing caffeine or alcohol is none!
> 
> If an individual chooses to ignore the weight of information on the web about foods & beverages toxic to birds, so be it, but it should *not* be suggested to others that it's OK to give in any amount, let alone that it may be beneficial


Yah...I hate to be a killjoy here, also...but when I started reading some replies, the hair on the back of my neck went up....

Alcohol ? Caffeine ?

Toxic....that can kill a bird.

Dairy ? Not good for one, but not toxic in small quantities. Should not become a regular regimen, probably...

I would suggest if you wanna do tea, make it herbal ~ and research the herb to make sure it is OK for avians. This way you can continue your 'cuppa' routine knowing that it is going to be safe....

But I agree w/ John.....coffee, caffeinated teas, chocolate, alcohol of any sort.....that's very risky.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Would small peanuts also be healthy for doves? I read a lot on here about pigeons, and wonder if the same holds for doves


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> Would small peanuts also be healthy for doves? I read a lot on here about pigeons, and wonder if the same holds for doves


as a treat only, they are high in fat.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> as a treat only, they are high in fat.


Thank you

What is your opinion on information being the same or different for doves and pigeons?

I read so much on this site regarding pigeons and not much at all regarding doves and I'd like to know if it's safe/ok for a pigeon, is it safe/ok for a dove?


----------

